# Dalian Amazon Maintenance



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Evening All,

I have a general query about the maintenance of the Dalian although this can be applied generically to most roasters. Just undertaken maintenance on the roaster and the fan and other bits are fine. The fan and top of the cyclone I do try and get really clean. Just curious about the main cyclone body, pipework and the ducting and how clean do people get it. Attached 2 images of the cyclone - one before cleaning and the next after a good hoover. I do the same for the pipework. If people get their roaster cleaner than this what do you use to remove the coffee?

For the ducting is it possible to get it cleaned at all except put the hoover inside it. Guess with too much rubbing and scraping the duct would just break.

Thanks

Phil.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

I do pretty much the same as you; except I remove the stainless pipework leading from the roaster to the cyclone and use a toilet brush to give the insides a bit of a scrub. (Note - this is the sole use for this particular brush!).

I do also take special care to clean the vanes and housing of the impeller. A vacuum cleaner won't properly clear the build-up so I use a small flat-head screwdriver to gently scrape each vane; front and back. Somewhat tedious but highly necessary!

The exhaust pipe gets vacuumed out. It's not ideal as I can still see a build-up of residue on the ridges inside the pipe. I guess at some stage is will be simple enough to replace (I think I paid less than £10 from Wickes for it)


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I think Urnex or Puly make specific roaster cleaning chemicals. Never used them though.

I have a brush I attach to a drill to clean out venting ducts. I wouldn't say it looks much better than the job you've done though.


----------



## Dartmoor Coffee (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks @RDC8 - need to drop some coffee in the post office so might pick up a new "unused" brush for that sole purpose . I also take care on the fan unit and use a toothbrush to help get in between the vanes. It did seem a bit caked on there. Yes the pipework has been removed and cleaned as with the cyclone. I took an image of the current ducting and shown below.

Thanks @BlackCatCoffee - Didn't realise Urnex / Puly did roaster specific items. Will take a look. Like the idea of a brush and drill - saves effort .


----------

